# Can't get update whats the deal



## jamescarnahan (Nov 30, 2011)

I've tried and tried, killed framework services many many times cleared data flushed the toilet, wiped, it still says its up to date with 4.1.1. IT's a 4g xoom but update is a no bueno


----------

